# Best fishing boat for fly fishing?



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm considering the purchase of a fishing boat for use on a couple medium sided rivers (such as the Manistee and Ausable).

Primarily I'd like to find something that can propel me upstream, and I'd like to be able to anchor and fly fish from this boat.

I'm attracted to drift boats because they are stable when they are anchored. However from what I've read if you mount a motor it unbalances the boat.

I think that people use John boats for fishing upstream, but I'm thinking that this might not be that stable as a fishing platform.

I've heard good things about a large pontoon type float tube on these forums, but I'm not so sure that you can get upstream easy with this.

I own a canoe, but it's limitation is that an extra person is required to cover the beginning and ending of the trip. Additionally it is not very suitable for anchoring.

A friend of mine has talked about getting a stable kayak for paddling upstream. He'd like to anchor his kayak in the shallows and fish in his waders. Here I think that it may be a bit difficult paddling upstream, and to exit the kayak at a choice spot might prove to be tricky.

As you see I really am not predisposed towards any specific type of boat, I'm hoping that some of you out there could point me to a boat that could help me to enjoy river fishing.


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

If it were my choice I would go with the drift boat. A kayak doesn't allow for much gear if you needed it. I like to take a grill, cooler etc for day trips. I have a pontoon but getting upstream is not only difficult but next to impossible. However, Dave ( dryfly ) makes them with motor mounts for very small motors that "could" do the trick. My options would be the motor mount on a dryfly www.dryflyfloatboats.com http://www.dryflyfloatboats.com/accessories.htm or a Hyde........Good luck in your search.

FD


----------



## rowboat (Nov 1, 2002)

I have an 8hp on my Hyde 14 ft low pro,
It does not un-balance my boat at all.
There is a drift boat to fit your needs. they are not cheap, thought
Most are built good. I have tons of storage space etc.
FlyDaddy is right that "a pontoon getting upstream is not only difficult but next to impossible."
My Hyde boat needs no mount it was designed to accept a small motor.
I recomend a Bow mounted ancor system for stationary fishing.


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

I too would recommend a Drift boat. A motor does NOT effect the balance of the boat. For storage of gear, BBQ's, coolers, etc., it can't be beat. There are only two things you need to know about a Drift boat under power (outboard):

1. A Drfit boat does not have a keel, so it will not track as well as a boat that does. This is not really an issue because of the second item.

2. Because of the rocker in the hull of a Drift boat, the more power you apply, the higher the bow rises and the lower the stern squats. If enough power is applied, the stern will squat to the point where you will actually take water over the stern (proven first hand). Drift boats are not meant to plane out so you must remember that you will not be able to cruise much faster than about 3-5 mph. For this speed, an outboard in the range of 5-8 hp is the ticket. And if you hate outboard noise on the rivers as much as I do, go with a 4 stroke. I have used motors on Drift boats with excellent results for years. And, of course, I would recommend a Hyde also.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

personally, I'd take a sit-a-top kayak. Quiet, moves up stream reletively easy and the dismount ts not too difficult. It does lack storage space though.


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

Not to be critical of REDNECKDAN, but if you are looking for a 4 season solution, stay with a boat. Those sit-a-top kayaks may work great for summer fishing, but they have no business on a spring run-off river. Just ask the group of people I rescued this past spring.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

For just floating down, a Dryfly is great, but not for going upstream.

I have fished out of a lot of boats and if a I was going to pick one I would get a Sylvan 1448 J and add a jet for the rivers you described.

I fished in one with three guys and you could stand on any part and hardly rock it. The Sylvan is a heavy duty flat bottom. Go check one out before you look at other boats.

I almost bought one but decided on a deep V so I could fish bigger lakes and rivers.


----------



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a jet sled and a drift boat, since I purchased the drifter my
jet sled is hardly used.
You will also find that after using a drift boat for a while you won't
use the motor as much, quite is baeutiful.
BTW make sure you get good instructions on the use of your drifter,
they don't respond like a row boat.

dick


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

RSGS said:


> Not to be critical of REDNECKDAN, but if you are looking for a 4 season solution, stay with a boat. Those sit-a-top kayaks may work great for summer fishing, but they have no business on a spring run-off river. Just ask the group of people I rescued this past spring.


Very true! I've done the lower manistee on mine during the spring run but I did more dodging than fishing...every solution will have its problems.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I have seen more than one drift boat get into trouble. A Wellston guide anchored in the sawdust pile below Tippy. The current was swift and his drift boate swayed back and forth a couple of times and tipped over.

The one good thing was it went right to the bottom and stayed there. It was recovered. Never seen that happen in a flat bottom boat.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Consider too if you will want to have the boat available for lakes as well? It's something you don't think about at first but later can't get to the rivers named so you wish you had another boat.

A motor won't take a drift boat out of balance if it's not too heavy. You can run up to a 10 hp but if you plan on pulling plugs you will want a light motor to cut down on the rowing. I went away from an external tank to a small internal tank for room and weight. A 10 hp won't affect your rowing much if you aren't pulling plugs but you will feel it a little more the next day in your shoulders. The pro's to a drift boat are that you can put them in smaller rivers that jet sleds can't go in as well as the bigger rivers only giving up speed when motoring.

Jets offer a few more opportunities for larger rivers and space covered for fishing. They are also slightly more costly.

Both are fine boats, you will have to consider what else you may want the boat to do in the future even if you don't do it now.

I personally believe every fisherman needs 4 boats. A personal pontoon (DryFly) for very small water, a drift boat, a boat in the 17' to 20' range for bigger rivers and lakes (warm water trolling) and a big lake boat in the 20'+ range with riggers for motoring long distances in the Great Lakes for cold water trolling. I have 3 now and one more to go.


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

Thank you for so many 1st hand opinions.

It appears that the best overall choice would be to put a fairly small HP motor on a drift boat. As I search for this boat combination should I expect an 8 to 10 HP motor to have enough power to travel up the big Manistee?

The only other combination that I'll give serious consideration is a somewhat flat bottomed boat with a motor. I did look at the Sylvan boats, they look good, but they seem to be a bit pricy. (I'm hoping to escape with an expendature of $5000 or less).

The advantage with the flat bottomed boats appears to be that you could fish on smaller rivers, and be more set up for fishing on lakes. Are there any good fairly low cost fishing boat models out there that would fit this category of boat?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Paulverisor said:


> As I search for this boat combination should I expect an 8 to 10 HP motor to have enough power to travel up the big Manistee?


I would actually look for something between 4hp and 6hp. It will keep the weight in the rear of the boat low to cut down on drag. Remember with a drift boat the idea is to keep the transom as far out of the water as possible. If the transom is in the water the river current will push the boat.

I've motored all around the Big Man with just a 5hp and now a 3.3hp. The 3.3 hp is light but I'm considering a 4hp or 6hp so I have reverse for back trolling plugs on faster water that is difficult to row. And drift boats will sometimes move better with less power as mentioned above (they aren't made to have motors, we fishermen have just used them that way). I once used an electric trolling motor to push my first drifter up under the dam at Berrien Springs but couldn't move in some fast current on the Huron with the trolling motor. 

Generally when fishing out of a drift boat speed isn't a consideration and you figure your fishing trips by half and full days so speed shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

I ll throw a few thoughts out there.One thing i have noticed when motoring around with my drift boat is weight distrabution usually if i have 3 guys in my boat and we motor from high bridge to tippy if i place them up front the only tricky spot is at high bridge itself.The other idea i guess to help out with the motor is a hydro foil mounted on the motor itself seems to help bring the nose of the boat down some.


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

I've considered the use potential of the boat I am searching for and as Gunrod suggested a few posts up I've looked at the possibilities of using the boat for lakes as well as rivers.

I typically work 10 hour days, and also typically have the weekends off. On the weeknights it would be nice to occasionally pull the trailer to Lake Mitchell which is only 3 miles away. Also I've thought about having the possibility of pulling my friends or parents around. (room for at least 3 adults and a dog). The primary use would still be for fishing. I still would like to be able to anchor in mid-stream. I still would like to find a boat that can be run in fairly shallow water.

This change of consideration has me looking at Jon Boats more closely.

At this point I like what Alumacraft has to offer, but I'm entertaining other ideas as well.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

foersterhunter said:


> if i have 3 guys in my boat and we motor from high bridge to tippy


Motoring that stretch with a drift boat? I would have guessed that you'd have died of old age before you made it to tippy :lol: 


BTW, at one point Landau made a rivited 16' tunnel that was very reasonably priced. On rivers like the AuSable and Big M, you probably wouldn't need a jet either and so that would save some cash. I'm sure you could get a new mod V with motor and trailer for under 5k.

If your planning on motoring upstream any distance, pass on the drift boat. They are great for the PM and upper big M and AuSable if your going to do a lot of motoring they are the pits.


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

This weekend I'd like to start the actual search for my fishing boat. I have decided to take the multi purpose river/lake approach and search for a flat bottom boat.

I have some specific boats now on my wishlist.
1) Tracker Grizzly
2) Lowe Roughneck
3) Sylvan 1448 J

There are as well some brand names that my have boats that could serve the purpose such as; Landau, Lund, Alumacraft, and even Flatscat.

I'd appreciate if anyone might have some buying advice for this type of boat.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Where to you live?

The best place to buy such a boat, IMHO, is Camp and Cruise in Marne.


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

I live in Cadillac.

I believe Marne would be in the neighborhood of 90 miles away. I would not be opposed to taking a little road trip to Marne if I could find what I am looking for at this shop.

In my internet searches I believe that I found that Camp and Cruise supplies Lowe boats. I'm curious whether they might have any Roughnecks in stock.

Thanks for your recommendation, I'll have to see where a phone call leads me.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I would guess Camp and Cruise has the largest stock of mod V's that you'll find and if they don't have the boat you want, they can get it quickly.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Camp 'N Cruise is the place to go for what you're looking for. They have a great selection.


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

I called Camp & Cruise up and asked about shallow bottom fishing boats for use on the river. The gentleman said that they carried a large line of Lowe, Crestliner, and Sea Ark boats. He sounded quite helpful, so either later today or tomorrow I plan on making a road trip.


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

I've spent a considerable amount of time searching online as well as looking at fishing boats at different shops and along the roadside. I've always had one reason or another that I didn't like a boat.

Today I took my road trip down to Camp & Cruise.

I handed the sales gentleman a list of features that I needed for the boat I was looking for. He told me that the price would come in a little bit higher than what I wrote down, but said that he had a boat that fit the criteria that I was searching for. 

As we walked towards the boats I found myself hoping that it would be the 16 foot Roughneck that caught my eye. Sure enough he led me to that boat. I knew that the roughneck has a good reputation for being a tough boat. This boat was equiped with a 40HP jet motor, which since it mounts flush to the boat bottom would do quite well in a shallow river. The boat didn't necessarily have seating for 3, but in a pinch I'm certain that 3 or 4 people and a dog could fit in the boat. They also are going to install a simple bow anchor system.

There were some compromises in what I've purchased, but I'm quite happy with the total package, and I was quite pleased with Camp & Cruises selection as well as the courteous staff.

Thanks again for recommending Camp & Cruise. I can't wait to try out my new purchase!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Excellent choice! Glad you got what you wanted, it will give you many hours of enjoyment I am sure. Congrats!


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Where is camp&cruise located?


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

Camp & Cruise is close to Marne Michigan which is a little west of Grand Rapids.

It was a little confusing off of 8 mile road, but I did find it easily enough.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

